# Filter Help



## Rich-piranha (Dec 23, 2017)

hello this is my first post, i have got a fluval 3 plus which doesnt seem to switch back on after i have switched it off at the mains to do a water change etc, i have to tap the impeller to get it started. i think its on the way out, iv looked at getting a new filter and would like to know if it is ok to run a brand new filter in my tank alongside the existing filter ?

please help ive heard so many mixed reviews and dont want my piranhas suffering at all.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

What size is the tank and whats in it?

Its fine to run multiple filters. You can run them both for a few days or a week and get rid of the old one, or put the cycled media in the new filter and just use it. You can also get a replacement impeller for relatively cheap.


----------



## Rich-piranha (Dec 23, 2017)

It's a 160L I was given the filter so unsure if it's just the impeller or an overall issue, I was considering a fluval external filter and If I was to do that I didn't know if putting one of the existing sponges in the new filter would be enough to assist a cycle or if I could safely just add the new filter to my tank and just let it build up until eventually being able to discard the old

Thanks in advance

My tank contains two rbp juveniles around 8 weeks old, 5 tiger Barb's, 5 x-ray tetras and 2 small plecs


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

My advice would be to purchase a canister filter (I used the Rena XP3) because the current filter you have is barely enough for the barbs and tetras. Once the RBPs grow some, there is no way you will be able to keep up with water changes.

I would also get rid of the plecos as they are most likely making more of a mess than helping.


----------



## Rich-piranha (Dec 23, 2017)

Ok brilliant thanks for your advice, so with a canister filter in mind, I should just move some of the media across to it and do a side by side until eventually it takes over completely ?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Correct... I would run the canister for a day or so and then move the sponge from your existing filter over.

If you need cheap filter media for the canister, find plastic dish scrubbers (LIKE THIS) and stuff it full. Make sure they DONT HAVE SOAP, and give them a good rinse under hot water first.


----------



## Rich-piranha (Dec 23, 2017)

Oh wow thanks for the tip! You know your stuff, appreciate the continued help


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I second the canister filters. I used to use the XP3 filters as well! That was before the industry came out with the larger canisters.


----------

